# Question toy poodles jumping



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Do you allow your toy poodle to jump off furniture, etc? I ask this because when I got my first toy the breeder said do not let them jump off beds furniture do to their legs. Well, that was not as easy as it sounds, and he jumped on sofa furniture etc. Then when he was about 8 his back end was paralized, and they wanted to put him down, and I would not agree. 5 days letter he got up and walked, although his one hind leg would swing to the side, but he lived to me 15. Therefore, I trained every poodle never to jump up to wait to be picked up. I will say today (and it could happen) I have never had a poodle with back or leg problem (bella has a knee problem every once in awhile but for just a second). What are your thoughts on this. Mine have been from 3 to 8 pounds


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think you are wise to have trained the girls that way, glorybee. If I had a toy, I wouldn't let it jump on/off furniture. Our little dogs have steps and they use them most of the time (I wish all the time...). Even Maizie uses stairs to get on and off my bed because I don't like her jumping.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy slipped a disc a few years back - fortunately it resolved with rest and pain killers, but I was terrified it might lead to paralysis. She is now very careful about jumping from or to a slippery surface, and has trained me to put rugs or cushions at each take off or landing point. Poppy jumps easily - she is around 11 - 12 inches at the shoulder, and big enough to get on and off chairs and beds safely - but I still feel safer making sure she is not going to slip.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a problem with guest they will pat the sofa and I stop it immediately, saying the are not allowed to jump, if you want them up pick them up. If the person leaves the sofa, they will not jump down, but will whine or bark to be put down. A friend told me I was ridiculous yesterday evening, just seeing if I were? LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

All of my girls until Timi were trained not jump, but there is no stoping her. Her breeder has seen her videos, and feels very confident that Timi knows what she is doing and won't hurt herself. She is by far the most muscular toyI have ever seen, and for my part I plan to make sure that she stays very lean - I think that extra weight when they jump like she does can play a big part in injury.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Glorybee, I understand your reservations I lost my Baby when she ruptured a disk in her neck ending up completely paralysed after she slipped off the back of the couch. Your friend should respect your rules for your dogs. 
To answer your question no I haven't taught my toys not to jump on and off furniture but my bed is less than 18" off the floor.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I hear your concern and your friend should respect your wishes.
If your dogs listen and do not jump then good for you.:adore:
Zoe is extremely active .... she does jump off couches , beds etc. She makes it look like it is a simple task, so I pray it is.It is of no use to stop her so I quit trying.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I always loved seeing how those little dogs could jump. When I was at the breeder's, there was this little girl, maybe 3 1/2-4 pounds, she would instantly jump on your lap, without even you asking. She was like a spring. I would think those dogs are just meant to jump. But I also think it's probably best not to encourage it, because accidents do happen.

My chihuahua is not allowed to jump from anything, those dogs have stiff legs and they are no good at jumping. In her case, I am positive she would break something.

So far, Merlin has never jumped. I wish he did, it would make him more active. I know he can stand on his back legs, though, because I've seen him do it. He was very good, he held it for a long time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I always loved seeing how those little dogs could jump. When I was at the breeder's, there was this little girl, maybe 3 1/2-4 pounds, she would instantly jump on your lap, without even you asking. She was like a spring. I would think those dogs are just meant to jump. But I also think it's probably best not to encourage it, because accidents do happen.
> 
> My chihuahua is not allowed to jump from anything, those dogs have stiff legs and they are no good at jumping. In her case, I am positive she would break something.
> 
> So far, Merlin has never jumped. I wish he did, it would make him more active. I know he can stand on his back legs, though, because I've seen him do it. He was very good, he held it for a long time.



When Timi gets excited, she does repetitive boings from my lap to floor - I call them lap zoomies!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It would be nice to see a video of it, TP !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> It would be nice to see a video of it, TP !



Now how would I take a video of my lap? It is too spontaneous for Richard to catch!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

When puppies, I kept close watch on them, but after the puppy stage, they did just fine jumping on the couch and bed. Never had a problem. As the aged, my DH built the stair step, and they used that a lot. My dogs were regular size Toys.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Jumping*

Jumping is a toy poodle thing. Pierre has an amazing vertical leap, and is on and off the couch all day long. Beds are off limits. Best advice to prevent accidents is not to try to grab them as they move to avoid fumbles.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Dusty did jump up and down on the furniture (he was tpoo)...usually was quite careful but if he got excited there was no holding him. He has bounced off chairs and couches more times than we probably know lol. He did jump off and hurt his back leg once and was lame for about a week. When he got old, he had arthritis really bad in that leg so he must have strained a joint.

We did get him a stair for his favourite chair...the funny part was that we had to teach him to come DOWN the stairs...as he'd rather jump and clear the entire thing loooool. Obviously that made the stairs a moot point so we got some treats and made him sit on the steps so he could trot down. Still jumped the entire thing a few times in extreme excitement *facepalm* 

When he'd land on his face, he'd jump up and you could see him go "Riiiiight. Shouldn't have done that." heehee


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peepers said:


> Jumping is a toy poodle thing. Pierre has an amazing vertical leap, and is on and off the couch all day long. Beds are off limits. Best advice to prevent accidents is not to try to grab them as they move to avoid fumbles.



I immediately realized with Timi that the surest way for her to get hurt would be for me to try and stop her and mess up her carefully calculated trachectory - as Timi's breeder said - she knows exactly how and where she is landing before she even takes off.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

peepers said:


> Jumping is a toy poodle thing. Pierre has an amazing vertical leap, and is on and off the couch all day long. Beds are off limits. Best advice to prevent accidents is not to try to grab them as they move to avoid fumbles.


Totally agree. Your instinct is to grab but if they're already in mid air, grabbing could more harm than good. While I do believe a Poodle jumping "could" break a leg, I also believe that by not allowing them to jump, it could bring on some fear issues. And I don't think any owner wants a dog who is neurotic and fearful. I think that as long as it's not too high, then I say let the dog do it. 

My dogs loved laying on the couch, and when they saw "daddy" driving into the driveway, they sprinted off that couch and it took them just seconds to get to the door, so that they could greet him. Hubby really loved that. ❤


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Peepers my first poodle was Pierre, he was the on that jumped. I never thought anything about it until her slipped the disk.

The last 6 I had I stopped the jumping as soon as I got them, as some were older dogs, but they never had a fear, unless it would have been getting down if I walked out of the room. But they would stay. When I forget to put Bella down she grunts real loud and I think of forgot her.

My 3 pound jumps straight up and down on her hind legs when she wants up or a cookie. Bella never jumps on her hind legs


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

Smduge is probably an oversize toy - and he jumps all the time and hasn't hurt himself - it would be hard to stop him jumping on and off the couch/sofa - but it is quite low to the floor. He's recently started jumping up onto a chair I got for my Dad that was higher and had arms, so he could get into and out of it easily. I haven't seen Smudge jump onto that chair, but I can turn around from the computer and there he is, curled up watching me, looking all innocent....


----------



## Mansi (May 1, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> I think you are wise to have trained the girls that way, glorybee. If I had a toy, I wouldn't let it jump on/off furniture. Our little dogs have steps and they use them most of the time (I wish all the time...). Even Maizie uses stairs to get on and off my bed because I don't like her jumping.


Just wondering would you have a picture of these stairs use? As well as is there an health concerns that come with using toy poodles on stairs constantly?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Mansi said:


> Just wondering would you have a picture of these stairs use? As well as is there an health concerns that come with using toy poodles on stairs constantly?


Hi and Welcome!

The thread you're replying to has been dormant for over 4 years. Seversl of those in the thread haven't been active for a while.

If you would copy the portion you're asking about and start a new thread of your own in Member Introduction or Poodle Talk, I think you'll get responses.


----------

